# Help understanding Tubing & a "Best" question



## Fubared (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm making a bunch of slingshots and I need help with the tubing part of the equation. I spent two weeks on the phone with rubber companies pulling my hair out and got nothing done at all so I'm very frustrated & some other unknown emotion, to say the least.

Since spending time combing the forums i started to realize how much i DON'T know. So time to start alllll over from the very beginning. (Which frustrates further.) But after reading the tubes and bands section i saw so much that was all totally foreign to me; 2050, 2040, 3020, 1750, durometer, latex, silicone, synthetic latex, terms, lingo, abbreviations, mounting techniques & so on.

Can anyone direct me to the definitive guide on the foundation of slingshot principles and the right rubbers?

I saw Bill's hour long video but i need a more in depth understanding than it could provide. I know the most obvious answer is to keep going through the forums with a fine tooth comb & google, but I can't do that. I'm under the gun and am basically looking for a crash course or manual on the subject if it exists someplace to make sure i get to the RIGHT info as quickly as possible. But being I'm starting from zero and have to get to 100 yesterday, I don't know what to do or where to go. I've never started at zero before, i always had some kind of background with the medium in question. That's never been rubber and so far my travels have taught me about urology....

To streamline things, what's your idea of the "best" tubing, technical material, durometer, size, wall, length, mounting method, designation, serial number, caliber, torque, flavor, for generic slingshot use?

there's always a "best most sought after" and an "industry standard" so what's the norm for tubing?

Is there an alternative to a rubber altogether?

I'm looking for 100 - 200 ft of WHITE (not natural) round Tubing 1/4" + OD for low velocity drawstrings. Can anyone help me find this? or maybe let me be part of a buying group? The mind is open.

Either way, thanks very much for your time everyone.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you watch this one? do you recognize that young man in the video


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well first off what kind of slingshots are you making what are they for kids adults,no one can help you if you don't tell us anything other than what you don't know,your best bet is to contact Nathan Masters at simple-shot.com if you go on the web site they list a phone number for you to contact them they are the leaders in anything slingshots,from,shooters,rubber,pouches,to ammo,he is a real nice friendly and helpful guy i'm sure they or he himself can point you in the right direction,i hope this helped


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is all the info you could need for tubing and the place to get it http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/bulk-elastics/products/dankung-tubular-rubber


----------



## Fubared (Jan 30, 2015)

well first off what kind of slingshots are you making what are they for kids adults,no one can help you if you don't tell us anything other than what you don't know,

Uhh, i'm genuinely not sure how to answer. I feel i'm in such an awkward spot. What do you mean what kind of slingshot? I was under the impression that a slingshot is a slingshot. The best way I can think to describe it is a traditional hardwood Y shape with rounded & tapered limbs, paracord wrap grip, for 18+ that probably have no idea about anything outdoorsy. (hence wanting to keep it at a lower velocity) I'll include a picture for reference material.

And that link was SUPER helpful as well thank you to both of you for it. It explained a couple things and definitely got me on the right track!

I'm still fuzzy on a lot though. Like what the technical title for the most ideal tubing material is, the ideal durometer, and what kind of industry supplier to use.

Because when i'm on the phone with rubber plants trying to buy material these are all the questions they're asking me. I have to buy wholesale in bulk, not 10ft at a time. And believe me they do not know how to respond when i tell them "as close to an exercise band as we can get" that just get's me to the end of the conversation in a hurry. They only see medical machines and applications in their head, so forget mentioning slingshot bands- that ends the call immediately with them. As I've found out the hard way more than once.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps a revision of your plans is in order. There is no "definitive guide" to slingshot bands. Everyone is different and has their own preferences ... and different applications require different materials.

And it sounds like you do not really know enough about slingshots yet. "I feel i'm in such an awkward spot. What do you mean what kind of slingshot? I was under the impression that a slingshot is a slingshot. The best way I can think to describe it is a traditional hardwood Y shape with rounded & tapered limbs, paracord wrap grip, for 18+ that probably have no idea about anything outdoorsy." My mind boggles! There is a HECK of a lot more to slingshot frames than this simplistic characterization would suggest.

If you do not have the knowledge nor the time to do the research to get that knowledge, then perhaps it is a bit hasty to think about trying to get into manufacturing them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Fubared (Jan 30, 2015)

Perhaps a revision of your plans is in order. There is no "definitive guide" to slingshot bands. Everyone is different and has their own preferences ... and different applications require different materials.

If you do not have the knowledge nor the time to do the research to get that knowledge, then perhaps it is a bit hasty to think about trying to get into manufacturing them.

Cheers .... Charles

Thank you Charles, I appreciate your input. I've admitted that i do not know much of the world of slingshots. However I'm well versed in many other fields and know enough to accomplish what i must, save for the rubber technical data. which is why I'm here. I don't need an in depth education on anything else. I was hoping there was a "Hidden Gem" type guide on the web that someone knew about where I COULD learn all about them from the ground up. But if that's not the case, it's unfortunate, but not necessary. I have my design and requirements for the slingshot, what i don't have is the required rubber technical info. But again as mentioned above, I've tried, I've searched on the forum, I've spoken to many rubber experts, and I can't find the answers they need because like steel, the rubber rabbit hole goes as deep as you want it to, then deeper.

I thought I would come here and get the opinions, knowledge, & experience from those in the know in order to put out a quality product rather than buying the first or cheapest thing i came across. I never foresaw getting this information being an issue though.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what... most of the best makers started out as shooters who wanted specific things from their slingshots... they wanted their slingshot to be smaller, or more comfortable, stronger, cooler looking, faster to attach elastics, more stable, better ergonomics, more accurate.. or whatever...

But the point is, they started out with a basis in shooting, felt something was lacking and desired a slingshot to fix what was wrong... then others thought "hey, that's a good idea" and bought from them...

If I understand you correctly... you're starting at the other end of the spectrum... you haven't done a lot of shooting and don't have much experience with slingshots... you just want to step right into production...

And to me, that's pretty well the wrong approach in this business and this hobby...

In my opinion, it would be a good idea to get a little more experience with what you're wanting to deal in before you just run out there and get to it...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have spent the last 4 months working on the type of tube I want for myself ! My friend their is no easy answer for your question and in all probability everybody's answer will be different.

If this is a bunch of slings for kids, man alive I would stay on the safe side as far as speed is concerned, but how old are these kids.

Latex-Tubing.com is where I get a lot of my tubing from, a 1/16ID x 1/16w x 3/16od would be nice, easy to pull, yet pretty tough.

One thing you will learn, a sling shot is NOT a toy and is very, very dangerous if the shooter is not taught correctly. You must ALWAYS wear safety glasses and I could go on and on. I'm sure you have seen the threads about RTS's and the damage they can do.

My guys and gals at work have seen the damage my slingshots can do and are worried about what could happen to me should I make a mistake ?

I treat my slingshot just like a treat my guns ... no joke. This is not "Dennis the Menace"

wll


----------



## Fubared (Jan 30, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> I'll tell you what... most of the best makers started out as shooters who wanted specific things from their slingshots... they wanted their slingshot to be smaller, or more comfortable, stronger, cooler looking, faster to attach elastics, more stable, better ergonomics, more accurate.. or whatever...
> 
> But the point is, they started out with a basis in shooting, felt something was lacking and desired a slingshot to fix what was wrong... then others thought "hey, that's a good idea" and bought from them...
> 
> ...


Well, I cannot argue with a man that can kill a playing card from 6 miles away with a slingshot.

It's not like i'm going to sell the first one i make though. There will be loads of stress testing prior to, to make sure they're safe. It's also something I like to do, want to do, and ultimately will go forwards with when the ready to. I just gotta get rollin asap. Because after the product is in hand, that's when the stuff that cannot be rushed begins.

I loved your videos, you can do amazing things with a slingshot. I had really hoped to pick your brain for a second and ask you what method of attaching the tube to a fork you would recommend to be as safe as is humanly possible. (I'm digesting this in stages- first learning materials, then construction, then testing & QC)

thanks very much for the reply.


----------



## Fubared (Jan 30, 2015)

wll said:


> I have spent the last 4 months working on the type of tube I want for myself ! My friend their is no easy answer for your question and in all probability everybody's answer will be different.
> 
> If this is a bunch of slings for kids, man alive I would stay on the safe side as far as speed is concerned, but how old are these kids.
> 
> ...


Oh man did you hit it on the head. What stupid & dangerous things will be done with them concerned me more than once, but I had to take a step back. It's not something I can control. As long as they're 18, what they do with it is completely on them. I thought about it and realized that if no one ever sold something that could be misused by a stupid individual, we wouldn't have a car, gun, or a million other things, industry. My #1 concern is the problems I can prevent. Hence why i'm looking for Real Solid info from folks In The Know, rather than just something pulled off the internet. (because this internet thing is always 100% true and reliable, you know...)


----------

